# APR Software Sale: Dec 12th to Jan 7th



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Our ECU and TCU upgrades are on sale till January 7th, 2017 in the USA at all US APR Dealers. 

Take $100 off ECU / TCU Upgrades that are normally $499.99 – $1,399.99 and take $150 off upgrades that are normally $1,400.00 and above. 

Our website reflects the sale pricing. 

The sale excludes upgrading from Stage 1 to Stage 2. 

Thank you and Go APR!


----------

